
Matz's Ruby Developers Don't Use RubySpec and It's Hurting Ruby - mikecarlton
http://rubini.us/2014/12/31/matz-s-ruby-developers-don-t-use-rubyspec/
======
gus_massa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8821015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8821015)
(291 points, 244 days ago, 112 comments)

~~~
eddietejeda
It was also revived and discussed here:
[http://eregon.github.io/rubyspec/2015/07/29/rubyspec-is-
rebo...](http://eregon.github.io/rubyspec/2015/07/29/rubyspec-is-reborn.html)

------
dmerrick
The RubySpec project has since been discontinued for many reasons:
[https://gist.github.com/nateberkopec/11dbcf0ee7f2c08450ea](https://gist.github.com/nateberkopec/11dbcf0ee7f2c08450ea)

~~~
orik
The linked article is the blog post announcing the discontinuation of
RubySpec.

------
danielvf
Note that this blog post is from 2014.

